# Question about flushing ph



## Surfer Joe (Dec 6, 2015)

If I am just giving the plants plain water for the last 10 days, is it necessary to control the ph? 
They're not supposed to be taking in any nutes, so what does it matter if the ph is off a bit?
Is it ok to do the flush with my tap water that is about 7.4 ph on its own or should I use ph down to get it to 6.5 or so?


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2015)

by flushing with plain water, you are intentionally starving your plant. other than starvation, it will unot do any further damage be it at 7.4 or at 6.5 or whatever


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 7, 2015)

zem said:


> by flushing with plain water, you are intentionally starving your plant. other than starvation, it will unot do any further damage be it at 7.4 or at 6.5 or whatever



Agreed, why starve the plant ?


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 8, 2015)

zem said:


> by flushing with plain water, you are intentionally starving your plant. other than starvation, it will unot do any further damage be it at 7.4 or at 6.5 or whatever



So the ph won't affect the final absorption of the remaining nutes in the leaves as the plant uses those up?


----------



## Gooch (Dec 8, 2015)

Surfer Joe said:


> So the ph won't affect the final absorption of the remaining nutes in the leaves as the plant uses those up?


as long as the rh is in the 40-60 it wil transpire whatever water it is given


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2015)

Depends what you mean by flushing.

Flushing because of grower error and dumping 3 parts water to 1 part media, I would not pH.

Flushing or I call it watering, because the grow is about finished, I would pH. Just to use up the remaining nutes in the media or rez.


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 8, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Depends what you mean by flushing.
> 
> Flushing because of grower error and dumping 3 parts water to 1 part media, I would not pH.
> 
> Flushing or I call it watering, because the grow is about finished, I would pH. Just to use up the remaining nutes in the media or rez.



Exactly, flushing due to error is a  waste of time with 10 days to go.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2015)

I have flushed only once in my grows and that was due to a problem,,other then that I never flush anything but the Toilet. lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2015)

I agree with PC  Although, I have discovered from personal experience that starving the plants for the last 2 weeks is a bit much. If you know you have a good bit of nutes in the medium and the plant is very healthy, then you can cut off nutes for the last 5days to allow it to use up the available nutes within the medium and leaves. But there are many times that I find the breeder was off on the flowering time, or I made some mistake and end up needing to go a week longer.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 18, 2015)

just remember this one bit of info that is super super important... 
the LAST 10-14 days is the final leg of the race, the plant is converting most of its energy from GROW BUDS GROW BUDS GROW BUDS, to Mature THC Mature THC... which still takes energy, starving your plant for the last week or so is kind of counter productive if you ask me... right when the plant is trying to finish up and polish off the THC maturity you are cutting out things i need to finish strong, i usually make sure to give a good feeding at like 14-10 days before chop to ensure there is goodies in the soil for the plant, and ill let it dry out, then the next watering ill use a stump tea, after it drys out again, usually now its like 5-6 days from the finish line ill do just straight water, knowing that the combo of nutes and tea will leave enough goodies in the soil for the last final push... i just dont see the point in starving your plant, causing it to consume itself right at the end when the end is possibly the most important time in flowering as its already bore all its fruit and they are ripening so to speak... thats like for example with a tomato plant, you do everything it needs for all but that last leg of the race, so its got green tomatoes all over and you decide eeh it doesnt need food now so ill flush and starve it... by the time is SHOULD be finished its not quite there, you still have a large majority of green tomatoes, some died off because the plant ate them to provide energy for the more important further along tomatoes which are now red but not fully ripened... 
i dont know it just doesnt make any sense to me to starve the plant when its reached that crucial stage of no more growth and all ripening... it still needs food


----------

